# +++ خلى بالك على صليبك فى الحياة +++



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (24 مايو 2009)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدوس 
اله واحد امين 

*
عندك صليب فى الحياة يا بختك  اجرى ارجع واركع واشكر المسيح نى عطك صليب اشكره وقله شكرا يا رب نا مستهلش ارفع صليب وامشى معك فى الحياة ده 








يا كل واحد فينا عنده صليب وكل واحد ماشى فى سكته 

كل الناس ده شيله صلبان زيه ومش بيتكلمه غريبه 

طيب ليه ؟







يا رب انا شايل الصليب وماشى اه عشان تعرف انى ماشى ومستحمل 







سمحنى سمحنى يا رب الصليب ثقيل قوى  ممكن اققل منه حته  معلش معلش 







وفضلت اقطع فى صليبى وانا بقول الله الصليب بتاعى خفيف 

وانا مش حساس بالمصيبه 






ام ابص اشوف الناس الى حوليه ايه اخبارهم 





ايوه كده  الصليب خفيف وه الوحد يشيله وميقلوش لا بس الى حوليه شيلنه وسكتين ومش بيتكلمه وفرحنين ليه مش عارف 







يا صليبى تقل تانى يا رب ممكن اقطع منه حتة تانى  معلش معلش 












يا سلام شكرا يا رب 

ام بوص على الى حوليه برده عملين ايه 






الله الله ده فى واحد فيهم ماشى بيرنم هو مش مهتم ومش حساس انه شايل صليب تقيل قوى  مش عارف 









اخيرا وصلنا ابوا اعمل ايه اشوف الناس بتعمل ايه كده 






يلى  انا حجرى  دلوقتى احط صليبى عشان انا وصلت 






*
يلى  صليبى صغير قوى  عمل ايه مش قادر اعدى 






يا ريتنى ما كونت اعترضت وقلت صليبى تقيل يا رب 
ضيعت نفسى  ومعرفتش اشيل صليبى معك 


اخوتى فى  منتدنا كتير قوى بتمر علينا صلبان 
والرد منا بيكون 
اشمعنى انا  وغيرى  محصلوش حاجة ؟ 
 لكن بننسى انه قال 

حينئذ قال يسوع لتلاميذه ان اراد احد ان ياتي ورائي فلينكر نفسه و يحمل صليبه و يتبعني (مت  16 :  24

كتير بتمر علينا مصعب كتير الام بس خلى بلكم المسيح وعد وعد 

و سيمسح الله كل دمعة من عيونهم و الموت لا يكون فيما بعد و لا يكون حزن و لا صراخ و لا وجع فيما بعد لان الامور الاولى قد مضت (رؤ  21 :  4)


قول مهما ان حصلك  انا اسف يا رب على عترضى  لتكت مشائتك التامه فى حياتى  حركنى انته وامسكنى  بايدك 
خلنى يا رب ماشى ورك  فى طريق الصلب بلاش تتذمر عشان لما بتتذمر بتقطع من صليبك حتة بعد حتة  شيل صليبك بفرح ومحبة  زى ما هو شاله قبلك 

لو صدفك مشكلة  فكر فيه وقول الترانيمه ده
واركع وصلى ليه وحيسمعك 

**ترنيمة إبتدي      بالشكر*

*القرار*​ *لو في وسط همومك      أو في خوفك
     أو في حيرة فكر
       أبتدي بالشكر*​ *     1- إشكر القلب اللي حبك إشكر الأب اللي صانك
        اللي وعدك إنه يمسك كل أيام يمينك
        خلي شكرك في كلامك في عيونك في سلامك
        واللي في طريقك يقبلك يقرأ في وجهك سلامك
    وأبتدي بالشكر*​ *     2- انتهر لغة التذمر خلي عمل النعمة يظهر 
        والإيمان يكبر ويكبر وكل مُر يمر
       لو زرعت الشكر عندك تحصد الأفراح في أرضك
        والسلام من جوه قلبك يجري في النهر
    وأبتدي بالشكر*​*
**

اذكرونى فى صلوتك اخوكم الخاطئ الغير مستحق 
please be clear

*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 مايو 2009)

بجد موضوع فى منتهى الروعه 
ميرسى كتير يا please be clear
ربنا يكون معاك دايما​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 مايو 2009)

*جميل جدا
ميرسى كتير ليك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (24 مايو 2009)

*شكر لمروركم سوويتى  وبنت العذراء ربنا يبارك حياتكم 
*​


----------



## amad_almalk (26 مايو 2009)

صور رائعه

مرسيىىىىىى علي الصور

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## mario 2009 (26 مايو 2009)

روعة ميرسى جدا جدا


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 مايو 2009)

موضوع وصور معبره يا بريسى 

شكرا ليك على الرساله الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ponponayah (26 مايو 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (28 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## rana1981 (28 مايو 2009)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع​*


----------



## ayman_r (29 مايو 2009)

*موضوع رائع وربنا يعنا علي احتمال الصليب*


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (5 يونيو 2009)

امين ايمن 
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يونيو 2009)

*الصور والكلام جمييل جداا
الموضوع كله على بعضه راائع
تسلم ايديك
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ويعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2009)

*منتهى الروووووووووووووعة 
مشكووووووووووووور اخي please be clear

الرب يباركك +​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يونيو 2009)

*في قمة الروووووووووووووووعة 
مرسيه ليك بليز
ربنا يحافظ عليك​*


----------



## just member (6 يونيو 2009)

جميل عن جد موضوعك
شكرا اكتيييييييييير 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

